
Wozniak: Apple now 'somewhat behind' in smartphone features - evo_9
http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/02/07/wozniak-apple-now-somewhat-behind-in-smartphone-features
======
pedalpete
I prefer my Android to my iPhone (and Windows above those two, can't wait for
Ubuntu!), but it isn't because of features, it's the way they are implemented.

I think it is more that apple is behind in the way features are implemented
more than the feature itself.

One of my examples was that I got a text from somebody and wanted to call
them. I can't do that in iOS. Even in iOS 6 (or at least it wasn't obvious).
In Windows, I tap the persons name, and go to their entry in my people hub
where I can see their tweets, facebook, call, e-mail, etc. etc. In Android,
their is a (too small) button next to the persons name, and I can click that
and go to their entry in my contacts.

This isn't a feature, this is basic functionality and UX design. How this
could have been mixed over 6 iterations of the OS from the company that
everybody says is so great at design is beyond me. Though, to me, in some ways
it proves that Apple is better at telling everybody how great they are at
design, rather than actually being that, while Microsoft is crap at telling
people anything good about their products, while actually designing some
pretty awesome stuff.

~~~
prezjordan
> One of my examples was that I got a text from somebody and wanted to call
> them. I can't do that in iOS.

You can. Scroll to the top (or top the top bar to scroll up instantly) and
click "Call"

~~~
pedalpete
What if I want to e-mail them? or do something else with that contact?

I don't have a SIM in my iPhone right now, so maybe that is why I'm not seeing
the 'call' option, but I remember at the time trying to figure out how to get
the persons contact details and I couldn't find it.

------
krallja
Wozniak has been a constant naysayer since the original iPhone came out.

~~~
claystu
I think it's more that he's been surprisingly honest about Apple at times when
most people expect someone in his position to be an uncritical fanboy.

I'm always impressed when Woz criticizes Apple or praises one of its
competitors.

It makes me more likely to listen to him.

